# Pregnant??? (Pics Added 2/26/08)



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

his doe was bred on a couple of occasions so I don't have an exact date but do know that she should be due in about 6 weeks but she is not very big. She will be a first freshener. Here is a pic of her rear, does she look bred?

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... G_0090.jpg

Here is her sister who I saw breed and should be due in about 6 weeks too.

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... G_0082.jpg
http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... G_0076.jpg

And the doe that has about 3-4 weeks to go. Obviously pregnant.

http://s72.photobucket.com/albums/i162/ ... G_0074.jpg

Just really wondering about the first one. She is just probably having a single, but I was just wondering what anyone else thought.

Marie


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a newbie but I'm going to say that yes she is bred.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

id say she is bred, though its kind of hard to tell by the angle. She probably only has one kid in there.
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Its hard to tell, but I'd say she's bred  Your other girls look very nice


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your opinions. I got the opposite response on Goat Talk, so I guess I will just have to wait and see. I will try to feel of her more this weekend and see if I can feel anything. I felt what I think was a baby head on the black doe and I can feel kicking on the white doe, which there is no question about her. So we will wait and see I guess. I will keep you all updated. Thanks again for trying to help.

Marie


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say she is bred and is only carrying a single.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Marie, I would have to say I can not tell at all from that picture. For me I need to see her CHA CHA and a good clear picture to tell.
I have does thaa I would not at all say was pregnant if you just looked at her, but her CHA CHA had a different story. Matter of fact if you looked at my doe there is Nno way you would say she was bred but she just had twins. One was not totally formed. So I say get a picture of her and I will see from there.


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

She is so hard to take a picture of, but here is one more. I will try to get out this weekend and get a better one. I will also feel of her udder.










Thanks for looking. I appreciate everyones help.

Marie


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*don't let it fool you*

Don't let it fool you if you don't feel anything.

I have a doe who is confirmed prego by ultrasound with twins. She should be due sometime within the next 2-4 weeks. I have been feeling her - she is uddering up nicely, but I can not feel a single baby! There is so much amniotic fluid that if I had not seen the ultrasound, I would have thought that it was a false pregnancy!!!

My doe who delivered 3 weeks ago - I only felt her twins a couple times moving, but could usually feel something like a leg or head -

I think it has a lot to do with how they are carring and amniotic fluid levels.

Just a thought.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry Marie, I can not see her BUTT. It has to be a good close up of her "Privates"


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok I will try to get a better one soon. I was not sure what you were looking for. Can you sort of describe to me what to look for so I can maybe tell you if I have seen that? Thanks for trying.

Marie


----------



## DaveyFarm (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

I say: YES!

Looks like a bag has begun already.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

That's what I was going to say - if she's a first freshener, then you should be able to tell if she's bred because her udder will start obviously developing. It looks like she's bred to me, and I'll agree with the others: probably a single. Keep us posted!


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

Thanks for all your responses. I really think she is bred. I got out there this weekend and got to feel of her better and she definitely has some breast tissue developing there. Not flat like before they are ever bred. And her teats are longer and more developed too. She is definitely having a single, and so is the buckskin. Not sure about the white girl but most likely a single although she is quite a bit larger, but she is closer to kidding too. So I will keep you updated. Thanks so much for your opinions and help. Keep your fingers crossed for easy kiddings for everyone. I wish the same for all of your goaties.

Marie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

thanks for the update Marie. Can't wait to hear what they have and see pictures of them!!!


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

Thanks. According to my notes, the white one is on day 134 from the first breeding date which is when I saw her breed. The black buckskin is on day 106 from the second breeding date which is when I witnessed her being bred. I never saw the chocolate doe being bred so she could be due either of the first two dates or the third date which would put her another week later. The two that are not as obvious are starting to get a small amount of tissue in the udder area. About a handfull I would say. So hopefully they are both bred. The white doe is getting a nice udder now for a FF. Will update again soon.

Marie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

cool beans - all mine are just at the halfway mark (75 days) or close to it. So you will have kids before me!


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

I sure hope so. I am anxious. But I am trying to be patient. Thank goodness it is too cold to just sit out there and wait, huh? I probably would have to take a leave of absence from work, lol. I will let you know if anything changes.

Marie


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Pregnant???*

Here are a few photos I took this weekend. The white doe is coming along nicely. Her day 145 will be Fri. if she bred the first time, if not she has a couple weeks along with the other two. But I think she is getting close. You cant tell from pictures but she is really dropped and is full in there and her tail is to the side.










The black doe has movement in there, I can feel hooves and things moving quite a bit. I took a pic of her tiny udder to show it has a bit of development but not much. So probably has a few weeks.










The brown doe has the same amount of udder (maybe a bit more) do you still think she is open? Maybe she is having a false pregnancy or precocious udder from seeing the others? I just don't know. Let me know what you think.










Thanks for any suggestions.

Marie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes they all look great! Its hard to be positive but I think the brown one has an udder coming in for sure. Black one was harder to be sure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The white one looks to be progressing nicely towards kidding.

The Black one is probably around 4 months along. The Brown one looks to be about the same as the black.

hehe do these girls have names?


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, I am sorry. I guess I thought it was easier to remember what color they are than their names. The white doe is Pookey (already named when she came here) The buckskin and the chocolate are sisters (from my triplets born here) and the buckskin is Jasmine (Jazzy) and the chocolate one is Ariel. I took that pic of Jazzy sort of upside down in a funny position but her udder is the same as Ariels. I am guessing they have about a month to go too. Thanks.

Marie


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I just love names - and when they kid I can remember back to these posts and know who we are talking about


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think Pookey is going to kid by her first due date. My doe Hera who's due 3-7 looks almost identical to her and her 145 is Sunday. So they'll both udder up more as they get closer. Hera too is a ff. 

The other two I think will have another month.


----------

